# Trump is truly an idiot



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbsn...president-trump-considers-exercise-misguided/

I just can't believe the shit this idiot says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbsn...president-trump-considers-exercise-misguided/
> 
> I just can't believe the shit this idiot says
> 
> ...



Then don't believe it; fake news Bro, fake news everywhere. Remember the News Media is just a front for the left wing, there is no news now, just leftist talking points. They lie over and over to promote their agenda and world view; what they say has nothing to do with reality or the truth.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Then don't believe it; fake news Bro, fake news everywhere. Remember the News Media is just a front for the left wing, there is no news now, just leftist talking points. They lie over and over to promote their agenda and world view; what they say has nothing to do with reality or the truth.



It's being reported that he said this by everyone.    He's a fucking idiot like his followers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

He does not drink, smoke or use drugs and never has and is also an avid golfer. 
At age 70 he can probably run circles around most 30 year old's.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> He does not drink, smoke or use drugs and never has and is also an avid golfer.
> At age 70 he can probably run circles around most 30 year old's.



Yeah probably.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> It's being reported that he said this by everyone.    He's a fucking idiot like his followers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I certainly would not call myself a "follower" of anyone, however I did vote for Trump, so I am a fucking idiot?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I certainly would not call myself a "follower" of anyone, however I did vote for Trump, so I am a fucking idiot?



If you think this can run circles around most 30 year olds I'm gonna say put on that glass slipper and wear it Cinderella.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

And yes, you of all people should know how fucking ridiculous that statement is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

I actually expect someone like Arnold to weigh in on this to be honest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> It's being reported that he said this by everyone.    He's a fucking idiot like his followers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The word reported should tell you all you need to know. All the reporters are lying pieces of left wing shit. If you actually heard him say it that's one thing, what is reported is total shit.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> If you think this can run circles around most 30 year olds I'm gonna say put on that glass slipper and wear it Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so he is a little overweight, should I post pictures of 70% of all NFL players and MLB players who are in their prime and fat asses?


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah probably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tiger says he hits the ball hard... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-trump-abe-golf-20170210-story.html not like pussy Obama.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> ok so he is a little overweight, should I post pictures of 70% of all NFL football players and MLB players who are in their prime and fat asses?



Please do,   You'll find some lineman that are heavy but still exercise like crazy and are athletic freaks.   Guys like Suh can dunk a basketball easily and outrun either of us in the 40.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Tiger says he hits the ball hard... http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-trump-abe-golf-20170210-story.html not like pussy Obama.



He didn't say that, just says he hits the ball hard for an old man.  lol.  I say the same about my dad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> He didn't say that, just says he hits the ball hard for an old man.  lol.  I say the same about my dad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You don't read well I guess a 2.8 handicap is damn good golf for anyone. What's yours?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

And it still doesn't matter how hard he hits the ball.   The statement is still completely idiotic.   I'm not surprised you're defending this moronic statement though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You don't read well I guess a 2.8 handicap is damn good golf for anyone. What's yours?



A 2.8 handicap according to him, and he refuses to let the press watch him play.   I can only imagine why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> And it still doesn't matter how hard he hits the ball.   The statement is still completely idiotic.   I'm not surprised you're defending this moronic statement though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And I am not the least bit surprised you hoover all the fake news..


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

And again, John Daily is a great golfer, and he's usually drunk and coked up when he does it. 

The statement is still retarded as Corky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> And I am not the least bit surprised you hoover all the fake news..



Yeah at least I don't have my lips around the micro penis of a moron.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Tell us again how you pussied out of Nam you cuckold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

For the record my father did three tours.   He's 72 which means he went before the draft you cowardly fuck.   He volunteered to serve.   Didn't piss his pants and ask for a deferment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Please do,   You'll find some lineman that are heavy but still exercise like crazy and are athletic freaks.   Guys like Suh can dunk a basketball easily and outrun either of us in the 40.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



great except I am 47.


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> For the record my father did three tours.   He's 72 which means he went before the draft you cowardly fuck.   He volunteered to serve.   Didn't piss his pants and ask for a deferment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's all ya got your daddy did better?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

solidassears said:


> That's all ya got your daddy did better?




It sounds like everyone's done better.   I just like hearing how you're Mr American but didn't have the balls to put yourself on the line and fight for what's right.   Don't fucking act like you've got a clue about defending the constitution you cowardly fuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

I don't understand how anyone could have supported or voted for Hilary however I would never go around calling them stupid or anything else especially when I have good friends that voted for Hilary.

Half of us voted for Trump and half for Clinton, Trump won and half of America does not like it. So fucking what. If Hilary won half of us would not like that either.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't understand how anyone could have supported or voted for Hilary however I would never go around calling them stupid or anything else especially when I have good friends that voted for Hilary.
> 
> Half of us voted for Trump and half for Clinton, Trump won and half of America does not like it. So fucking what. If Hilary won half of us would not like that either.



Dude, I voted for Gary Johnson.   Couldn't vote for either one of those assholes and he was the most conservative person running.   I just don't  understand how people can see what Trump says and does and defend it.   Presidents can be criticized and should be held to a high standard.   When he lies it's ok to call him out.

Some people constantly suck his dick and make excuses.    It's bullshit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

It doesn't matter anymore if Hillary would be worse.   She's not president, she has no power and it doesn't matter.   You can still hold the president accountable and we should be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> It sounds like everyone's done better.   I just like hearing how you're Mr American but didn't have the balls to put yourself on the line and fight for what's right.   Don't fucking act like you've got a clue about defending the constitution you cowardly fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll give you pass because you're just a stupid bucket ass kid and haven't learned any better yet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Dude, I voted for Gary Johnson.   Couldn't vote for either one of those assholes and he was the most conservative person running.   I just don't  understand how people can see what Trump says and does and defend it.   Presidents can be criticized and should be held to a high standard.   When he lies it's ok to call him out.
> 
> Some people constantly suck his dick and make excuses.    It's bullshit.
> 
> ...



Wow, why? Did you see that guy get interviewed?


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I certainly would not call myself a "follower" of anyone, however I did vote for Trump, so I am a fucking idiot?




... if the shoe fits    

Bloomberg Politics reported back in August, Hillary Clinton was enjoying a giant 25 percentage-point lead among college-educated voters going into the election.  In contrast, in the 2012 election, college-educated voters just barely favored Barack Obama over Mitt Romney. Never have educated voters so uniformly rejected a candidate. But never before have the lesser-educated so uniformly supported a candidate. Trump supporters might retort: That's because Trump supports the little guy and Clinton helps the already privileged college grads. But that's false: Trump supporters in the primaries had an average income of about $72,000 per year. They aren't rich, but make more than the national average and more than Clinton supporters.Trump owes his victory to the uninformed. But it's not just Trump. Political scientists have been studying what voters know and how they think for well over 65 years. The results are frightening. Voters generally know who the president is but not much else. They don't know which party controls Congress, what Congress has done recently, whether the economy is getting better or worse (or by how much). In the 2000 U.S. presidential election, most voters knew Al Gore was more liberal than George W. Bush, but significantly less than half knew that Gore was more supportive of abortion rights, more supportive of welfare-state programs, favored a higher degree of aid to blacks, or was more supportive of environmental regulation.Just why voters know so little is well-understood. It's not that people are stupid. Rather, it?s that democracy creates bad incentives..

Trump supporters might be upset to learn that they are not well read, and reveals that high-information voters (regardless of their income, race, employment status, gender, or where they live) tend to favor free trade and are pro-immigration. It's not just that Trump?s anti-trade and anti-immigrant agenda flies against the consensus of economists on the left, right, and center, but it?s precisely the platform informed voters reject regardless of their backgrounds..

That?s not to say that high-information voters tend to favor the Democrats politics. In fact, high-information voters tend to have policy preferences that cut across party lines. For instance, high-information voters are pro-free trade, pro-immigration, in favor of criminal justice reform, wish to raise taxes to offset the deficit, anti-war, pro-gay rights, and skeptical that the welfare state can solve all our problems.

... point being, people that are informed & intelligent tend to not vote for bigots, misogynistic & racist politicians.....

.......


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> Wow, why? Did you see that guy get interviewed?



Yes, and I saw the Aleppo thing. I'm also aware of his accomplishments as an executive when he was governor of New Mexico.   A twice elected republican in a democratic state.   He lowered taxes and balances the budget at the same time.   Something republicans never do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

Rob- Would you criticize Sessions new directive for drug prosecution?   Do you think Trump has nothing to do with that?

Because I've seen your post enough to know that you don't support that, and you know tougher punishment for drug offenders doesn't help anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Rob- Would you criticize Sessions new directive for drug prosecution?   Do you think Trump has nothing to do with that?
> 
> Because I've seen your post enough to know that you don't support that, and you know tougher punishment for drug offenders doesn't help anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, he stupid for it and taking us backwards...the war on drugs needs to end it is and always has been a waste.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

charley said:


> ... if the shoe fits
> 
> Bloomberg Politics reported back in August, Hillary Clinton was enjoying a giant 25 percentage-point lead among college-educated voters going into the election.  In contrast, in the 2012 election, college-educated voters just barely favored Barack Obama over Mitt Romney. Never have educated voters so uniformly rejected a candidate. But never before have the lesser-educated so uniformly supported a candidate. Trump supporters might retort: That's because Trump supports the little guy and Clinton helps the already privileged college grads. But that's false: Trump supporters in the primaries had an average income of about $72,000 per year. They aren't rich, but make more than the national average and more than Clinton supporters.Trump owes his victory to the uninformed. But it's not just Trump. Political scientists have been studying what voters know and how they think for well over 65 years. The results are frightening. Voters generally know who the president is but not much else. They don't know which party controls Congress, what Congress has done recently, whether the economy is getting better or worse (or by how much). In the 2000 U.S. presidential election, most voters knew Al Gore was more liberal than George W. Bush, but significantly less than half knew that Gore was more supportive of abortion rights, more supportive of welfare-state programs, favored a higher degree of aid to blacks, or was more supportive of environmental regulation.Just why voters know so little is well-understood. It's not that people are stupid. Rather, it?s that democracy creates bad incentives..
> 
> ...



I will call you an idiot and an asswipe but it has nothing to do with your political views.


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I will call you an idiot and an asswipe but it has nothing to do with your political views.





  I can see you're using your trump logic again....'people that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones'...  the well read trumpster never heard that expression, which is no surprise... how about you  ??


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2017)

charley said:


> I can see you're using your trump logic again....'people that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones'...  the well read trumpster never heard that expression, which is no surprise... how about you  ??



And Trump invented the phrase"prime the pump".

Are we all aboard the keynesian economic train now?   lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

IDK but I know he invented "Grab them by the Pussy!"


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> IDK but I know he invented "Grab them by the Pussy!"




.... you watching the news tonight ??     seems that once again out POTUS felt the need to BOAST & BRAG about how smart he is ....     

President Trump revealed highly classified information to the Russian foreign minister and ambassador in a White House meeting last week, according to current and former U.S. officials, who said Trump's disclosures jeopardized a critical source of intelligence on the Islamic State.The information the president relayed had been provided by a U.S. partner through an intelligence-sharing arrangement considered so sensitive that details have been withheld from allies and tightly restricted even within the U.S. government, officials said.
The partner had not given the United States permission to share the material with Russia, and officials said Trump's decision to do so endangers cooperation from an ally that has access to the inner workings of the Islamic State. After Trump's meeting, senior White House officials took steps to contain the damage, placing calls to the CIA and the National Security Agency. 


This is code-word information, said a U.S. official familiar with the matter, using terminology that refers to one of the highest classification levels used by American spy agencies. Trump revealed more information to the Russian ambassador than we have shared with our own allies.


The revelation comes as the president faces rising legal and political pressure on multiple Russia-related fronts. Last week, he fired FBI Director James B. Comey in the midst of a bureau investigation into possible links between the Trump campaign and Moscow. Trump?s subsequent admission that his decision was driven by this Russia thing was seen by critics as attempted obstruction of justice.


This is code-word information, said a U.S. official familiar with the matter, using terminology that refers to one of the highest classification levels used by American spy agencies. Trump ?revealed more information to the Russian ambassador than we have shared with our own allies.


One day after dismissing Comey, Trump welcomed Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov and Ambassador Sergey Kislyak  a key figure in earlier Russia controversies into the Oval Office. It was during that meeting, officials said, that Trump went off script and began describing details of an Islamic State terrorist threat related to the use of laptop computers on aircraft.
For almost anyone in government, discussing such matters with an adversary would be illegal.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you watching the news tonight ??



nope, I don't pay attention to it much these days.


----------



## blackwax (May 15, 2017)

Trump is an idiot and a con man. Those of you supporting him have been conned, you just haven't come to terms with it yet. He is not fit, nor is he fit to lead.


----------



## heckler7 (May 15, 2017)

just as bad as all the noobs who think they are less than 10% BF and are ready for AAS


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2017)

blackwax said:


> Trump is an idiot and a con man. Those of you supporting him have been conned, you just haven't come to terms with it yet. He is not fit, nor is he fit to lead.



I am pretty sure that is how Repubs felt about Obama, it's a vicious cycle of lies, bullshit and corruption.


----------



## clicting (May 15, 2017)

Just what the commies want, a fractured America!


----------



## Watson (May 16, 2017)

I love Americans......there are still people defending Trump......still hate Obama......muwhahahahah


----------



## hoyle21 (May 16, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you watching the news tonight ??     seems that once again out POTUS felt the need to BOAST & BRAG about how smart he is ....
> 
> President Trump revealed highly classified information to the Russian foreign minister and ambassador in a White House meeting last week, according to current and former U.S. officials, who said Trump's disclosures jeopardized a critical source of intelligence on the Islamic State.The information the president relayed had been provided by a U.S. partner through an intelligence-sharing arrangement considered so sensitive that details have been withheld from allies and tightly restricted even within the U.S. government, officials said.
> The partner had not given the United States permission to share the material with Russia, and officials said Trump's decision to do so endangers cooperation from an ally that has access to the inner workings of the Islamic State. After Trump's meeting, senior White House officials took steps to contain the damage, placing calls to the CIA and the National Security Agency.
> ...



LOL his staff spent all day yesterday calling this fake news.   Even McMaster had a press conference saying this didn't happen, only for Trump to admit he did it this morning on Twitter.    The entire administration is a bunch assclowns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL his staff spent all day yesterday calling this fake news.   Even McMaster had a press conference saying this didn't happen, only for Trump to admit he did it this morning on Twitter.    The entire administration is a bunch assclowns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> The entire administration is a bunch assclowns.



yup, every administration is full of ass clowns, you just realized this?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 16, 2017)

And Comeys memo says Trump asked him to quit investigating Flynn.

That should be obstruction of justice if that's found out to be true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2017)

give it up guys, Trump is *not* going to get impeached. lol stop wasting your time.


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

Prince said:


> give it up guys, Trump is *not* going to get impeached. lol stop wasting your time.


----------



## Zaphod (May 16, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you watching the news tonight ??     seems that once again out POTUS felt the need to BOAST & BRAG about how smart he is ....
> 
> President Trump revealed highly classified information to the Russian foreign minister and ambassador in a White House meeting last week, according to current and former U.S. officials, who said Trump's disclosures jeopardized a critical source of intelligence on the Islamic State.The information the president relayed had been provided by a U.S. partner through an intelligence-sharing arrangement considered so sensitive that details have been withheld from allies and tightly restricted even within the U.S. government, officials said.
> The partner had not given the United States permission to share the material with Russia, and officials said Trump's decision to do so endangers cooperation from an ally that has access to the inner workings of the Islamic State. After Trump's meeting, senior White House officials took steps to contain the damage, placing calls to the CIA and the National Security Agency.
> ...



One of the perks of being president is you can declassify information without permission or congressional oversight.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 16, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> One of the perks of being president is you can declassify information without permission or congressional oversight.




Yes, and nobody is claiming he can be prosecuted, but I wonder how happy Israel is we shared that information with the Russians.    That doesn't even include the rest of the worlds intelligence agency's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> One of the perks of being president is you can declassify information without permission or congressional oversight.




... hey Zap, I know bro...  the POTUS has that power.. but what kind of man do we have running the country ??  chronic liar, braggart , phony ...    IMHO !!!


----------



## blackwax (May 16, 2017)

Trump is a liar.


----------



## SheriV (May 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't understand how anyone could have supported or voted for Hilary however I would never go around calling them stupid or anything else especially when I have good friends that voted for Hilary.
> 
> Half of us voted for Trump and half for Clinton, Trump won and half of America does not like it. So fucking what. If Hilary won half of us would not like that either.



I didn't vote for either because I'm not a bleating sheep. Truth be told I knew my state would run blue for the electoral college and I wanted a third party on the ballot for real next time. 


Trump is obese, he's old and I seriously wonder if he has dementia. His obesity and age has zero bearing on whether hes able to be an effective president or not (within reason of course) and neither does his golf handicap.


----------



## SheriV (May 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> give it up guys, Trump is *not* going to get impeached. lol stop wasting your time.



Ladbrokers upped his odds significantly..lol


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I didn't vote for either because I'm not a bleating sheep.



and more insults to those that voted for someone you did not, awesome.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> give it up guys, Trump is *not* going to get impeached. lol stop wasting your time.



Well, there is a special counsel now.   CNN seems to be cheering the pick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Well, there is a special counsel now.   CNN seems to be cheering the pick.



ok, you must not pay attention to history.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> ok, you must not pay attention to history.




I'm familiar with history.    Im also aware that if nothing else this slows down the republicans legislative agenda.   There's a good chance Dems take back the house in 18 and really squash Trumps dreams.    This slows him down until then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm familiar with history.    Im also aware that if nothing else this slows down the republicans legislative agenda.   There's a good chance Dems take back the house in 18 and really squash Trumps dreams.    This slows him down until then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what exactly has he done so far that you disagree with and explain why.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2017)

His education policy
His drug enforcement policy
His trade policy
His health policy
Just in general it drives me mad that he's a habitual liar 
It's the most disorganized administration America has ever seen

I think all that is pretty self explanatory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...5f6f8a-3aff-11e7-8854-21f359183e8c_story.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 17, 2017)

... hey hoyle....   isn't there something we can blame on Obama ?!!?   it's been at least a day since 'el trumpetto' 'the birther' found Obama guilty of fucking up the world ...   lol


----------



## heckler7 (May 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/T7LGoHV3aKs
https://youtu.be/xNZBAWpCmk4


----------



## heckler7 (May 17, 2017)

this just cracks me up

https://youtu.be/97qbBFNtOcQ


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

Immigration policy is something I do somewhat agree with.   The only issue I have is the breaking up of families.   A lot of illegals have children born in America which makes them U.S. Citizens.    That is clearly documented in the constitution even though Trump was unaware of that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

...nobody with a working brain wants illegal people in the USA , but fix the problem with a heart open , willing to keep families together... when I hear that LE is going after M13, a gang from central America , I like it,, they are some nasty people, but not workers that have been used to enhance American wealth, then discarded & treated like criminals..


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2017)

Oh Chucky you hater... you and your pathetic Dem/Lib buddies *ain't going to change a fucking thing*... you really need something productive to focus on.

If you follow any of my predictions, which you can go back years and check my Facebook page, *Trump is going to be in office for 8 years.*.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh Chucky you hater... you and your pathetic Dem/Lib buddies *ain't going to change a fucking thing*... you really need something productive to focus on.
> 
> If you follow any of my predictions, which you can go back years and check my Facebook page, *Trump is going to be in office for 8 years.*.



Day dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

Trump is the first president I've ever seen that could legitimately lose a primary challenge.

He never won over 50% of the vote in any election until everyone dropped out.   His approval ratings are the worst ever.

If the Dems would have nominated anyone but Hillary he wouldn't be president right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (May 18, 2017)

What is really funny is the media. They can't impeach Trump for anything.

Did you know that Russia had 350 people die due to a terrorist attack in a plane? All he was talking about with them was lap top computers being the source of the bombing.

IF that is leaking classified info that is jusitifiable for impeachment, then we really live in a fucked up country. We are supposed to be allies of Russia, not enemies. One hand washes the other.

Also with that crazy psycho over in North Korea, who wants to harm everyone out there, I can guarantee you that you will be glad Russia is our friend and not our enemy. That little fat fuck won't stand a chance and I hope he has a good big bomb shelter to run to. Because his country would be whiped out faster than he can press that button if Russia has anything to say about it.


----------



## Zaphod (May 18, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes, and nobody is claiming he can be prosecuted, but I wonder how happy Israel is we shared that information with the Russians.    That doesn't even include the rest of the worlds intelligence agency's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Obama gave the Russians classified intelligence and they proceeded to bomb the shit out of the people we were trying to help.  Democrat response?  Crickets.  

Right leaning media?  Sure.  But good luck finding an unbiased news source.

http://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/kyle-drennen/2017/05/16/guests-remind-nbc-cnn-obama-gave-classified-intel-russia


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> What is really funny is the media. They can't impeach Trump for anything.
> 
> Did you know that Russia had 350 people die due to a terrorist attack in a plane? All he was talking about with them was lap top computers being the source of the bombing.
> 
> ...



The president can declassify information.   That's actually a job role, the VP can as well.   What you're speaking about really isn't the issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh Chucky you hater... you and your pathetic Dem/Lib buddies *ain't going to change a fucking thing*... you really need something productive to focus on.
> 
> If you follow any of my predictions, which you can go back years and check my Facebook page, *Trump is going to be in office for 8 years.*.






... Darling Bobby, you defender of trumpski..... I never saw you defend Obama even one time in 8 years, not to change the subject , *but*​ ...  when you use the *dark letters *is that anything like writing in all CAPS.. ??    so you're telling us to be productive by starting a FACE BOOK PAGE ?   so you're making predictions on FACE BOOK ??     sounds like a great use of your *ADULT LIFE   *   ....I thought only young teen girls were on *FACE BOOK*  ....    ......


----------



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2017)

Even the wall street journal is making Trump-Russian connections now.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/russia...deal-involving-trump-hotel-partner-1495031708


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> His education policy
> His drug enforcement policy
> His trade policy
> His health policy
> ...



that is a generic list with no reasons.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Darling Bobby, you defender of trumpski..... I never saw you defend Obama even one time in 8 years, not to change the subject , *but*​ ...  when you use the *dark letters *is that anything like writing in all CAPS.. ??    so you're telling us to be productive by starting a FACE BOOK PAGE ?   so you're making predictions on FACE BOOK ??     sounds like a great use of your *ADULT LIFE   *   ....I thought only young teen girls were on *FACE BOOK*  ....    ......



No son the *bold font* is to emphasise it, the use of ALL CAPS is viewed as shouting.


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> No son the *bold font* is to emphasise it, the use of ALL CAPS is viewed as shouting.



.... thanks dad  !!       ...


----------

